# Best loads for geese



## tradhunter98 (Dec 23, 2012)

I was shooting some geese yesterday, I shoot a 20GA what would be the best load? I shoot 3in. #2 and a buddy was shooting 12GA 3.5 in. BB and he was killing them and i hit some but they were hard to bring down what would be the best 20GA Loads for the geese? thanks for yor help.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 23, 2012)

if a 20ga is all i had i would be borrowing a 12ga. i shoot BBs when targeting geese but shoot them with whatever whilst duck hunting.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 23, 2012)

We have some 11-87s 12Ga that I could shoot but I shoot my 20 so good but I don't like to crip them so I may do that.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 23, 2012)

Tradhunter my advise would be to get a 12 you can shoot and shoot that. However you seem to like to ask for advice but not listen too much. If you shot your 20 as well as you say then you will kill more efficiently and not need to ask this question. You know what the answer is. Make it happen man.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 23, 2012)

If you really want to shoot the 20 buy some of the heavy nontoxic loads. It's expensive, but worth it in smaller bores. I love niceshot, loaded shells and reloads.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help was not trying to brag but the gun is lighter and fits me better that's way I think I can shoot it better but I am going to do what y'all say and shoot a 12 I was just going to see if y'all thought hevi shot or somthing like that could help was not trying to brag or anything sorry I came off as trying to. Thanks for the help and good luck to all y'all.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 23, 2012)

tradhunter98 said:


> Thanks for the help was not trying to brag but the gun is lighter and fits me better that's way I think I can shoot it better but I am going to do what y'all say and shoot a 12 I was just going to see if y'all thought hevi shot or somthing like that could help was not trying to brag or anything sorry I came off as trying to. Thanks for the help and good luck to all y'all.



Heavy shot would help but is expensive. Good luck buddy and post lots of pictures.


----------



## THE RETURN (Dec 23, 2012)

I say 2# hevi metal  for ducks and geese .bb for greaters


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Find you some hypersonics in #1s.  Good pattern density and lots of speed for the needed energy.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 24, 2012)

In 12 or 20


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

20 guage


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 24, 2012)

K thanks for the help


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 24, 2012)

I shoot 3" #2's in Hevi Metal for the duckies, and I carry a handfull of Hevi-Metals in BB in the zip pocket on my shell holder/hand warmer.    I havent shot a lot of geese like a lot of the guys on here, so I have limited experience.  When hunting large impoundments I usually hear them from a long way off, and have time to rack out my duck loads and load up my gun with BB's.   This has worked for me the couple times I have tried it, but we have had some singles and doubles come in quiet before and had to just shoot.  Everyone here is right.  Get you a 12 gauge.  The ammo selection is a little better, shot counts are higher, and your range and pattern will increase. 12 ga is pretty much the standard in waterfowling.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 24, 2012)

I shot one with some 3 1/2" #3's this morning.


----------



## tpecho (Dec 24, 2012)

man shoot whatever you feel comfortable with. a 20 will kill em just as dead


----------



## Mark K (Dec 24, 2012)

Quit skybusting and you can kill them with a 28ga!!! You are not shooting decoying geese apparently. Decoying geese will give you a shot between 10-20yds. When they're that close your shooting heads and not bodies. You hit them in the head they die!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I have shot some up close I think u r right but when every one starts in on them I start in to but I will try to let them finish thanks for the help


----------



## clent586 (Dec 25, 2012)

tradhunter98 said:


> Yeah I have shot some up close I think u r right but when every one starts in on them I start in to but I will try to let them finish thanks for the help



You boys need to sit down and establish some rules of the game. ONE person needs to call the shot...if they are too itchy fingered to do it, get someone else. If you fellas learn the game the right way you will enjoy it 100x better. Like Mark said, you can kill them with a 28 if their sitting in the decoys. With that being said I would still shoot a 12 with geese........you can kill them with a 20 but you ain't gonna pillow case any with it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 25, 2012)

clent586 said:


> You boys need to sit down and establish some rules of the game. ONE person needs to call the shot...if they are too itchy fingered to do it, get someone else. If you fellas learn the game the right way you will enjoy it 100x better. Like Mark said, you can kill them with a 28 if their sitting in the decoys. With that being said I would still shoot a 12 with geese........you can kill them with a 20 but you ain't gonna pillow case any with it.



X2. Now to me I like shooting geese at point when I shoot them, they hit the ground at the blind and I dont have to get out to get them. NOW THAT IS IN YOUR FACE, LIVE ACTION!!!!!!! Blindside #2 3 inch IC choke.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 25, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> X2. Now to me I like shooting geese at point when I shoot them, they hit the ground at the blind and I dont have to get out to get them. NOW THAT IS IN YOUR FACE, LIVE ACTION!!!!!!! Blindside #2 3 inch IC choke.



Dang Larry, I don't believe you misspelled 1 word. Congrats


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 25, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Dang Larry, I don't believe you misspelled 1 word. Congrats



I am trying. You know how us retired firemen are. Plus I like hunting class instead of english.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Shoot em in the face


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 25, 2012)

Now that is in their face!!!!!! Live action!!!!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah thats in your face!! if I could do that to one I think it would do it in.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 30, 2016)

The man asked a simple question. 
I love my 20 also. Use #2's, or if you can find them, #1's. They will do the trick. Where we hunt, the geese are just passing by and the #1's will bring 'em down.
Yall stop being a bunch of butt heads all the time!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Everything from Hevi Shot #4's, Hevi Metal #2's, and Kent FS #2's.  Killed everything from a Tundra swan to a teal with them.  Get them in close, worst thing the are going to do is hit the blind...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2016)

You do realize this thread is from 2012 right


----------



## smoothie (Aug 30, 2016)

Good info though especially the non tox shot advice other than steel


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Toss in some Kent TM #1's, dead geese.

More and different loads come out every year brother, the HS #4's I used, stoned them at 50 yds, they were only 2 3/4", think it is still viable


----------



## smoothie (Aug 30, 2016)

The Kent's impact tm and bismuth now can both whack them under 50


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing smaller than a #2, but why you want to chase after those nasty things is beyond me.  Now speckled bellies, load up!


----------

